# isle of skye touring



## jeff8 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi all we are of to the west coast of Scotland this August with 5 days on the Isle of Skye , like to hear from all who have been there,would like information on driving around the Isle is it easy enough to park around the coastal areas( ie just pull up and wander around) although any information would be grateful 
Thanks


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A few years ago, we spent a few nights and wilded without any problem.
I can't remember the location names, but one of the best we overnighted at was on the coast just past the Old Man of Storr.
Great views and roads are OK.
There was another place we overnighted at, and as we were blocking a view from a residents house, I asked if they minded. The answer was help yourself, we have the view 365 days per year  
We were a few hundred yards away from the house, but in direct view by a very small harbour.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I toured Scotland in 2011 which included the iSle of Skye and had no problems with the roads, in fact (whilst it was in April) the roads were deserted, so very easy travelling.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

If only wild camping were as good elsewhere as it is on the Isle of Skye, great place as has been said and feels very safe.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes, we were there last April - lots of wild camping spots.

However, we also stayed at the new C&CC site on the shore of Loch Greshornish. Highly recommended. Lovely couple running it and crofting there. It won the 2012 AA Campsite of the Year Award for Scotland. Believe the loos have also won various awards too. 

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/siteseekerlite/aspx/details.aspx?id=9060

https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=57.48...=ZwkKED3wbHe_mET533l3AA&cbp=12,306.56,,0,9.74

Mike


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We should of started work last week on the Isle of Skye at the CCC Site but we got moved to Scone at the last min , was looking forward to going .

If you’re a member of the CCC don’t forget the age concession ( over 55s ) starts Aug 12th this year due to Scottish school hols . ( Scotland Only )


Paul


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, Toured Skye 2012 birding , in Portree we stayed at Torvein Camping site ok need leveling blocks not to expensive, roads ok we drove around the top of the island no probs , also stayed on C
and C site very expensive as we are not members only one night.
Regards Lafree


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi we stayed overnight in Glen brittle at a car park on the left hand side
Kev


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Just a little warning - in August you'll be in the midgie season......

http://2010.midgeforecast.co.uk/index.php/home/

gives a forecast daily as well as lots of interesting midgie data!


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

We stayed on the Lock Greshornish site last year and loved it.
There are some photos on my blog, link under this post.

Landyman.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Jeff

PM me your private email address and I will send you a scan of a booklet of walks on Skye

We went about a year ago and loved it!

We toured round in the Smart car and had a great time - found no problem with the single track roads as MOST people were OK - except the Royal Mail vans (of course)

We stayed at Sligachan which is quite central and plenty big enough so unlikely to be full - and handy for the biggest Scotch collection you are ever likely to see (in the Hotel Bar).

Don't miss the Talisker distillery - and Flora MacDonald's memorial at Kilmuir in the north of the Island.

_During the Jacobite Risings, in June 1746, at the age of 24, she was living on the island of Benbecula in the Outer Hebrides when Bonnie Prince Charlie took refuge there after the Battle of Culloden.

The prince's companion, a Captain O'Neill, sought her assistance to help the prince escape capture.

The island was controlled by the Hanoverian government using a local militia, but the MacDonalds were secretly sympathetic with the Jacobite cause.

After some hesitation, Flora promised to help the prince escape the island.

At a later period she told the Duke of Cumberland, son of George II and commander-in-chief in Scotland, that she acted from charity and would have helped him also if he had been defeated and in distress.

The commander of the local militia was her stepfather, Hugh MacDonald. The commander gave her a pass to the mainland for herself, a manservant, an Irish spinning maid, Betty Burke, and a boat's crew of six men.

The prince was disguised as Betty Burke. He had left Benbecula on 27 June.

After a first repulse at Waternish, Skye, the party landed at Kilbride, Skye, within easy access of Monkstadt, the seat of Sir Alexander MacDonald.

The prince was hidden in rocks while Flora MacDonald found help for him in the neighbourhood. It was arranged that he be taken to Portree, Skye and from there taken to Glam on the island of Raasay.

The talk of the boatmen brought suspicion on Flora MacDonald, and she was arrested and brought to London for aiding the prince's escape.

After a short imprisonment in the Tower of London, she was allowed to live outside of it, under the guard of a "messenger" or gaoler.

When the Act of Indemnity was passed in 1747 she was released.

On 6 November 1750, at the age of 28, she married Allan MacDonald of Kingsburgh, a captain in the army and the eldest son of Alexander MacDonald VI.

The couple lived at Flodigarry on the Isle of Skye where they subsequently parented five sons and two daughters.

Upon the death of Allan MacDonald's father in 1772, the family moved into the MacDonald family estate at Kingsburgh.

Her bravery and loyalty had gained her general sympathy, increased by her good manners and gentle character.

Dr Johnson, who met her in 1773, the year before she moved to America, described her as "a woman of soft features, gentle manners, kind soul and elegant presence."

He also paid the tribute that is engraved on her memorial at Kilmuir:

"...a name that will be mentioned in history, and if courage and fidelity be virtues, mentioned with honour."_

Cheers

Dave


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

One of our sons lives just this side of the Isle of Skye . . Midges & bagpipes - I hate them both so don't go up there very often - give me France anytime !


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Definition of a gentleman - someone who knows how to play the bagpipes - but doesn't!!

It's jokin' I am - I love the skirl of the pipes

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When you get there, take the Elgol road, turn left just after the co-op when coming from the Skye bridge, some of the best scenery in the world, only eclipsed by the views on the Applecross road (if yer ard enuff) Wester ross is good, the more eat you go the colder and more barren it becomes, but to be honest once you cross the border into Scotland, it's all good, even being stuck in the Glasgow traffic is better than in an english town the buildings and the people are wonderful, ask Carol, she lives there.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just a little tip after our experience.
After leaving Portree and wild overnighting at the edge of a cliff top (fantastic views) just past The Old Man of Storr, we drove anti clockwise all around the coast. Passing, Crofters thatched houses.
Afterwards, we felt that we maybe rushed around and down to the south of the island and should have spent more time in the north as for us it was the best part.


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*Skye*

we were there last year came down from Applecross onto the c&cc site but the weather was terrible very misty so no midgies. :x :x

Dunvegan and castle worth a visit and try around the back along to Neist Point for the most spectacular veiws south towards the Cuillen hills  
why not leave Skye by ferry to Mallaig past the Sands of Morar and run down into Fort william. 8)


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Most of the roads we found to be OK. We stayed at Greshornish (CCC) - quite nice and enjoyed watching some interesting antics from a number of foreign visitors.

The road anti-clockwise past Kilmaluag was narrow in places, but usually with good visibility and plenty of stopping places. However, the hill down into Uig from the north was daunting with a lot of rainwater and a couple of cars stuck in odd places.

The road from Portree to Struan was mainly single track and we did it on Saturday afternoon: signs warned that logging was in progress and I wouldn't have liked to meet one of those monstor trucks: I know who would have had to reverse!  

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Are the roads OK for an 8.5 metre MH?

Richard


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Well, artics manage. You may have to reverse if you meet one. But roads are quiet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

wug said:


> Well, artics manage. You may have to reverse if you meet one. But roads are quiet.


Seeing as reversing has been mentioned a couple of times, it's not really an issue as the passing places are USUALLY in site of eachother so you don't USUALLY have to reverse round any bends, unless you're rubbish at reversing, in which case, get some practice in, on the mainly deserted roads in the north west of Scotland.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> take the Elgol road, turn left just after the co-op when coming from the Skye bridge,


There's a super walk starting from the old church yard on this road, about 3 miles from Broadford. It takes you over to the cleared village of Boreraig. The view as you come down is astonishing and the sight of the old homesteads from which the crofters were removed reminds us how the rich and powerful victimise the poor - fortunately that sort of thing doesn't happen nowadays.

There's plenty of books on walking if that interests you or if you're a climber the Cuillin Ridge is a real challenge (so I'm told).

There are also boat trips from Elgol to Loch Coruisk.

Just be prepared for any kind of weather.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We need to return and will later this month

after three weeks of rain up the wesrt coast

We went on Skye, the wind and rain was horizontal 

One campsite warned us off it was so bad

We turned and fled. All the way home without stopping 8O :lol

Memories  

Aldra


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

The roads on Skye are fine, there's not that many single track left and usually there's lots of passing places. You can usually see far enough for one of you to pull in without anybody reversing.

Last time we took the ferry Mallaig to Armadale onto the island and took the bridge to return.

Places to see Portree, have a look at the harbour and the Bird Place just outside for the sea eagles then further north to the Quirang and Storr, Staffin and Duntulm and back down the headland to Uig. Call in at the Skye Musem and Flora Macdonalds. Lots of cuckoos up there a couple of years ago.

Then across to Dunvegan for the castle and the walk out to the coral beaches.

Head towards Sligachan and go across to Glen Brittle and stay on the campsite. Walk out along the headland for super views back into the Cuillins. Back towards Broadford and head out west to Elgol. Grab a boat trip across to Loch Coruisk, fantastic scenery. Back to Broadford and depending on how you arrived on the island take your route back to the mainland. 

The campsites are mainly good there's places to wild camp as well but the new roads seem to have cut off lot of little places where you used to be able to park quietly.

The island seem so much smaller now then when I first went there about 40 years ago in my A35 van

cheers alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

scouter said:


> The roads on Skye are fine, there's not that many single track left and usually there's lots of passing places. You can usually see far enough for one of you to pull in without anybody reversing.
> 
> cheers alan


I don't know which Skye you go to, but we go up there two or three times a year, (when we have a van, absolutely love the place and have gone down most single track roads more than once, but still find the odd new one) and I can assure you there is no shortage of single track road, I'd bet there is more than twice as much single track than dual track, we call them white roads due to their colour on maps.

As far as I know there has been little in the way of road widening on Skye, even the main road around the island is single track in some places.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about roads, a person can't expect a 3 lane motorway in such a place and that is part of the charm  
You drive there, enjoy the scenery and atmosphere and go down roads which you are comfortable with, staying away from roads which you are not and may be the little narrow roads.
From a personal point of view, I don't find length to be any serious issue, it is the width which restricts more.
The art of single carriageway driving, overtaking and using passing places, seems to be disappearing as we get too used to fast or not too fast M ways and dual carriageways.
Just go and enjoy and take it as it comes


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

We are hoping to include Skye in our Scotland trip this summer, heading North early June and hoping to spend 5 - 6 weeks (weather and work permitting) touring the West coast.
I am hoping to do the West Highland way on mountain bike with a friend or 2 on the way up (2 days riding with o/night at Tyndrum). Then plan is to head up Torridon area and slowly work our way back. Hope to try a few new places and re-visit a few favourites (Applecross, Skye, Mull and Arran).

We've visited Skye quite a few times as I have long held an ambition to do the Cuillin ridge. I fear time has run out for me on that goal, but I would still like to at least get up onto ridge. Weather has always scuppered me on previous visits.

I also hope to do another couple of classic bike rides on the trip, the Applecross, Sheildaig, Kishorn, pass of the cattle circuit and the round Arran circuit. Any other suggestions would be gratefully considered.
Sorry for drifting slightly due west of topic :wink: 
Steve.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tubbytuba said:


> We are hoping to include Skye in our Scotland trip this summer, heading North early June and hoping to spend 5 - 6 weeks (weather and work permitting) touring the West coast.
> I am hoping to do the West Highland way on mountain bike with a friend or 2 on the way up (2 days riding with o/night at Tyndrum). Then plan is to head up Torridon area and slowly work our way back. Hope to try a few new places and re-visit a few favourites (Applecross, Skye, Mull and Arran).
> 
> We've visited Skye quite a few times as I have long held an ambition to do the Cuillin ridge. I fear time has run out for me on that goal, but I would still like to at least get up onto ridge. Weather has always scuppered me on previous visits.
> ...


If you manage all that lot we'll have to call you Skinnytuba


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We did a boys trip in vw campers and tents a few years ago. Had a great time and wilded all over. First night though in August we wilded at the head of a loch (first one you come to) and got eaten alive putting tents up.

There is a local beer called Cullen something or other which should carry a government health warning as its just dangerous.

We left and went to the outer Hebrides which you can get to from Skye and there were no midges. Everyone we met was mad so we blended in well.


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I don't know which Skye you go to, but we go up there two or three times a year, (when we have a van, absolutely love the place and have gone down most single track roads more than once, but still find the odd new one) and I can assure you there is no shortage of single track road, I'd bet there is more than twice as much single track than dual track, we call them white roads due to their colour on maps.
> 
> As far as I know there has been little in the way of road widening on Skye, even the main road around the island is single track in some places.


Hi,

I don't want to get into an argument about this but for the first time visitor to Skye concerned about single track roads, much of the island can be visited without going on to single track roads.

You may have to use single track to get to some of the more remote locations but you can see lots of the island without using them., and once you've tried them and realised how easy they are to travel on, then the rest of the island is opened up.

Three years ago part of the road from Broadford to the Sligachan had major roadworks (although already 2 way) and the road from Portree to Staffin was being widened from single track to 2 way.

The main roads from the south to Portree, to Uig and Dunvegan were all 2 way and from memory all the Portree, Dunvegan, Sligachan ring. Compared to my first visit 40 years ago, the roads are now great and travelling around takes half the time

cheers alan

cheers alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

scouter said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't want to get into an argument about this but for the first time visitor to Skye concerned about single track roads, much of the island can be visited without going on to single track roads.


No argument wanted here either Alan, but most of the best parts of the island is down the single track roads, but they shouldn't worry about them too much, as the islanders are very aware than Motorhomers can't reverse   and are usually cars so they will reverse as it's usually quicker for them and most will give a smile a wave and a toot of the horn.



scouter said:


> You may have to use single track to get to some of the more remote locations but you can see lots of the island without using them., and once you've tried them and realised how easy they are to travel on, then the rest of the island is opened up.


Have to agree 



scouter said:


> Three years ago part of the road from Broadford to the Sligachan had major roadworks (although already 2 way) and the road from Portree to Staffin was being widened from single track to 2 way.


Not all the way though there are still a few short single track sections, at least there was last Easter, not had chance to go since.



scouter said:


> The main roads from the south to Portree, to Uig and Dunvegan were all 2 way and from memory all the Portree, Dunvegan, Sligachan ring. Compared to my first visit 40 years ago, the roads are now great and travelling around takes half the time


Have to agree again Alan, however my earlier post was based on your last visit being in the same century :roll: :roll: and would have been correct.

Cheers Kev.

PS do we really want more MHs on the island, they'll only spoil it, shh keep it to yourself


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If you manage all that lot we'll have to call you Skinnytuba


I'm 6 foot tall and just over 11 stone so am a tad skinny so username could be misleading. I do however play the tuba (and sousaphone) - though not whilst riding my bike


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I am disappointed 

Something's are better kept secret

always thought you played the tuba riding a bike

No matter I will get over it but may take a while

Plus you weigh less than me so you cannot be my friend   

Aldra


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Don't worry I have plenty more secrets :wink: 

However I shall commence eating the chocolate mountain we are left with after last weekends combination of Wifeys retirement/birthday/Easter presents, in order to assume enough bulk to become your friend


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Your on :lol: :lol:  


Plus I hate chocolate

aldra 8O


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Just a wee reminder about highland roads. Please pull in and let other traffic past. It can be very frustrating for locals, buses and other commercial vehicles stuck behind someone tootling along at walking pace and no way to get past, even on single carriageway roads, never mind single track. I once had to drive slowly for miles behind a mobile crane along Loch Ness side early one Sunday morning and he wouldn't pull in despite there being plenty of opportunities.

Of course MHF subscribers would never be so selfish.


----------

